# In Dagor Dagorath, does anyone else fight Melkor besides Tulkas and Turin?



## Turin_Turambar (May 30, 2022)

A middle earth channel host I follow on youtube said in dagor dagorath that turin didn't kill melkor in one-on-one combat, most of the elven kings of the ancient days fought melkor. even earendil will fight with melkor. is that true? Do elves and elven kings of elder days will fight with melkor in dagor dagorath? (so face to face)


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 30, 2022)

Earendil would join, I think. Arien and Tilion, perhaps as well. Along with most of the Ainur, I would say.


----------



## Elassar (Jun 6, 2022)

Eonwe and earendil also confront melkor at dagor dagorath. There is a YouTube video from a channel called nerd of the rings that explains it really clearly


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Jun 6, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Eonwe and earendil also confront melkor at dagor dagorath. There is a YouTube video from a channel called nerd of the rings that explains it really clearly


Is he making assumptions in the video or is he telling by providing a source? I'm really curious. Which video?


----------



## Elassar (Jun 7, 2022)

He often references to Tolkiens letters and the Christopher Tolkien series. He does often tell us that Tolkien abandoned this idea though.


----------

